# Day's Dam in Lorain



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

Where exactly is Days Dam in Lorain? Is there a true dam or is that the name of the metro park?  Has anyone fished this area? Thank you in advance for any help. Birdie


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It's there.....there is little spillway in the park......and also you have the falls there. I would wait till we get some rain though....very few and far between. The V on the other hand is stacked.....fish south.


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Carpman. I was there with my kids on Monday, but with the kids I couldn't do much scouting. Too impatient. I was wondering about where to fish if there is a dam. The kids were irritable and didn't want to walk the path far enough for me to find a spot. Thanks again. I will return and look it over.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Carpman said:


> It's there.....there is little spillway in the park......and also you have the falls there. I would wait till we get some rain though....very few and far between. The V on the other hand is stacked.....fish south.


the v is stacked?? Where at? Ive been down there a ton of times with no luck. Past mill hollow?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yep past mill hollow......


----------

